# Supagard from Arnold clark



## Hardc0re (Jan 27, 2011)

Was speaking with the father in law and was showing him my new collection of dodo juice products. My farther-in-law kept saying he was using the product he was sold from Arnold clark, I believe it is called Supagard.
Has anyone had experience with this product and is it any good?


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

supagard is just a sales ploy !you will get a better finish from dodo juice than from that rubbish and it will last way longer.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Supaguard


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I recently bought a used car from a car supermarket and they tried to flog me this stuff too. If I recall they wanted a couple of hundred quid to supaguard the car inside and out. Baring in mind it is already swirled and it's just another way to extract cash from you. I politely declined!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm not sure whether is was here or on one of the VW forums, but someone recently spoke quite highly of a Supaguard sealant.


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

I paid £300 to have it done to my car 3 years ago when I bought it. May as well have set fire to the money.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

DW58 said:


> I'm not sure whether is was here or on one of the VW forums, but someone recently spoke quite highly of a Supaguard sealant.


As a product it may well be fine, but I'd rather not spend money at a car supermarket or dealer to have it applied/slapped on.

The money would probably be better spent on a professional detail and C1 coating.


----------



## Hardc0re (Jan 27, 2011)

I had read the product on the supagard website, but obviously they are going to make out it's the best. Was wondering if people thought it was better than using wax and sealant's from some more reputable companies such as Dodo juice or CG.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Supagard at a dealership is a major rip off, what you pay for is labour, which they charge you about 4 hrs for, the minimum approved applicators can do it for is £99 for an exterior treatment, and applied by a pro detailer its got to be well worth the money...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I made the mistake of buying another make when I bought a new Focus ST170 the the product was Jewel Ultra Diamond Brite, it was the most expensive little detailing bag ever and I am sure that is all I got as there was nothing on the paint and interior to make you think it was protected.
As already said I should of just burnt the money


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It cost us £35 to buy the kit at work (for re-application to painted panels)

The bottles will do umpteen cars. RIP OFF!

The stuff wouldn't outlast my Purple Haze.

It's as much use as **** water being applied to your car.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VW offer the AG Lifeshine package - I was offered it on my new Golf in October for a price well in excess of £300. Whilst the case of products is clearly of excellent quality from a well known brand it can be bought with case for around £40 and boxed from around £14 on ebaY, so VW are clearly making a huge amount on the application.

My new car came with some sort of protection on it, but without doubt I'll be requesting my next VW without any preparation/protection carried out on the bodywork, so I can do it myself.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

TBH I used supagard myself on my golf when I got it back in May and it was still beading in January until I gave it a thorough going over. It's not a bad product but dealers charge way over the odds for it, you can pick up a full kit off Ebay for about £45 but when the Scottish weather gives up I'll be giving it a full correction (thanks to the monkeys at arnold clark) and a coat of supernatural which I'v had since October :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

It amazes me of how many times Arnold Clark gets mentioned for various bad reasons and even I hate them. They dont seem to be good at anything what so ever but they still remain in business. How?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Same with that Lifeshine, I applied it myself and found it lasted quite well to be honest


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Shinyvec said:


> It amazes me of how many times Arnold Clark gets mentioned for various bad reasons and even I hate them. They dont seem to be good at anything what so ever but they still remain in business. How?


One word...Finance

Another word..Idiots


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

I work at a dealership that use Supagard, it's 395 Inc VAT for application. It isn't a bad sealant, but as we all know it's vastly overpriced. Yes, we do use a monkey to apply it :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

To be honest none of the dealer applied sealants will last anywhere near what they claim. 

I had Silverseal applied to my Clio 172 back in 2003 and I have no doubt at all that it never lasted the three years it claimed. 

In my ignorance I applied Supaguard to my Megane when I first got it. Brand new paint, which I also polished and it probably lasted a few months at the most. 

My girlfriends car was treated brand new with G3 Glasscoat protection, which claims even longer at 5 years. Beading started to die down after 2 months and was non existent after 3. At which point I gave up and polished it and waxed it with FK1000.

To be honest these treatments may work well if the car is 100% prepared but even then I'm sceptical. 

Apart from beading, is there any way of telling if the coating has stayed on your paintwork? There's no real way that I know of to prove definitively if these products don't last as long as they claim.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

BMW's new car pricing has the protection on by default. You need to remove it. £250 - £300 saving IIRC.

The salesman is obliged to push it also. Very short conversation on my part and he dropped it quickly.

It might have been on here where I heard a great piece of advice. 

If a car salesman wants to sell you anything that is not a car, YOU DON'T NEED IT!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Supaguard will last if applied properly, and maintained properly.

The common fault is that it's cleverly marketed that you'll never need to polish your car again, it's lasts a lifetime etc. You have to top it up though with the supplied kit, so therefore it's no different to using a proper polish and wax / sealant set up. A lot of people fail to realise this and don't top it up - instead opting to wash it with normal products, or get somebody else to wash it with non Supaguard products - that is when it fails.

Mark up is ridiculously high, and unfortunately a lot of dealerships still seem to get away with putting the sticker in the window and handing you the aftercare kit, but haven't actually applied it to the paintwork - usually this is when it's been "thrown in" as part of the deal though.

A Merc dealer down here charges £400 to apply it, but at least they do it, and properly. When maintained with the supplied aftercare kit, all the cars I maintain with it on from that dealer are still going strong 2 years down the line.


----------



## gilb (Jul 3, 2006)

iv worked for dealerships for years and i know its a big con they get paid to sell it and will do anything to sell it!! i know of salesmen claiming it can stop scratches and nothing ever sticks to the paint again then theres the valeters that dont no how to apply it or just dont bother!! i was paid £4 to apply it and always done the best i could with the time you get which isnt alot!

luckly i got out of dealership valeting!!


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

having been signed up for lifeshine by my ag rep recently i can say that the kit is alot more then £30-£40 they fetch on ebay. it also comes with a large kit of various different products which on their own would cost more than £40. 

I would imagine people are re filling bottles with cheaper products(egp maybe) and selling them off after they have used the actual product to protect a car at the dealership (just my thoughts,i have no proof lol).

i have some customers who have had this applied at my local BMW dealer and its been done very well, after over a year they still repel and bead very well and interiors just wipe clean with a damp mf.for them the cost offset of just having maintenance valets fortnightly/monthly over the year vs a full valet or protection detail/wax top up every few months with maintenance washes in between will balance out over time anyway.

would i use? no- but i like spending a day each month/6 weeks polishing and re-applying waxes/sealants

regards

lew


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

not re-fills, just what they don't use - you wont use all of the bottle on one car


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

Frothey said:


> not re-fills, just what they don't use - you wont use all of the bottle on one car


fair enough. the kit with the valet pack is about £80 + vat from my local supplier

lew


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i did a 4 month old AMG merc estate last week not an ouce of beading on it after he had the dealer applied product at a cost of £400 pounds called stainguard (made by supaguard) the most akward thing was telling the customer there was no protection on the car then showing him the difference between my van and the car he is taking the car back to dealer to complain honestly looked like nothing had been applied


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

The guy I bought my car from said he had Supagard done when he bought the car new 4yrs ago, he was using it as a kind of sales punt. Not sure how long it lasts for but I guess this sticker is all that's left on it now!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

These products could be the best in the world but they are mis-sold to the general public. 

You should be told that once it's applied properly, if you maintain it properly it will last for years. In the same way a detailing routine does. 

What actually gets told to people is that the dealer applies it and you don't need to polish/wax for 3 years+ which is simply not true. 

People want these products because they think it means a maintenance free shiny car for the time they're going to own it. When I bought a new car when I was 21 they put it on the car and told me how good it was and how I didn't need to polish it for 3 years. 

99% of the time, these products are a rip off due to how they are presented by the salesman.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

to be fair, most people don't polish their cars for 3 years even if they haven't got it applied lol!

The reason salespeople push it is that they can earn as much money out of selling the paint protection as the cars..... and if they aren't selling as many cars at the moment, it becomes more important! No worse than people getting ripped off in AV stores on "gold plated" leads and special "digital compatibles" hdmi leads (lol!) which cost pence to make, yet sell for ££££££'s. And don't get me started on 3D glasses :lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm afraid my view of 'Supagard' is the same as the view Amy Winehouse had on being told they said she should go to re-hab:

'No, No, No'....

But I understand completely why people go for them, even if it does seal in the garage's often 'mis-preparation'.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Refined Detail said:


> Supaguard will last if applied properly, and maintained properly.
> 
> The common fault is that it's cleverly marketed that you'll never need to polish your car again, it's lasts a lifetime etc. You have to top it up though with the supplied kit, so therefore it's no different to using a proper polish and wax / sealant set up. A lot of people fail to realise this and don't top it up - instead opting to wash it with normal products, or get somebody else to wash it with non Supaguard products - that is when it fails.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, Applied correctly and maintained properly its a good product. The kit the sealer buys for the car is roughly £25-35 depending on how many they buy. Some dealers of upmarket cars are charging 500+ for this which is crazy.
Again though people who buy the AG life shine kit and then use it and think they are covered by its guarnatee are misled.


----------

